# My favorite salmon ever



## JCAP (Sep 2, 2020)

Hey all,
    Just dropping in to share my latest cook and my favorite piece of salmon I’ve ever grilled. 

     I had a piece of salmon that I coated with Heath Riles Cherry Rub and then added Old Bay Seaoning over that. The wife wanted just salt and pepper on hers, but she agreed it was good.  Grilled it over some B&B lump to deliciousness.  It went with some grilled veg on the side. I’m going to make this a go to combo for some seafood for the near future.

    Thanks for looking all!


----------



## one eyed jack (Sep 2, 2020)

That looks like a really refreshing summer dinner.    

I had never thought to put tomato slices on a grill.


----------



## Dangeruss (Sep 2, 2020)

My favorite is still just lemon, pepper, sea salt on the salmon quick brine for 30 minutes and smoke it with 50/50 blend of hickory and cherry smoked at 250 for 1 and 1/2 hrs


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 2, 2020)

That looks very delicious. I’d slam a plate of that. Yum!!


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 2, 2020)

What IT did you take the salmon to?


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 2, 2020)

Love grilled salmon and yours looks great. Also love grilled veggies so that whole meal is a winner for me.


----------



## JCAP (Sep 2, 2020)

Thanks for the likes and comments everyone!



one eyed jack said:


> That looks like a really refreshing summer dinner.
> 
> I had never thought to put tomato slices on a grill.


The tomato slices were really good. EVOO, salt, and basil. Next time I might pat them down a bit more but no complaints!



smokin peachey said:


> What IT did you take the salmon to?


I took it off around 135ish. I try to shoot for 135-145 usually.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 2, 2020)

Very tasty looking meal bud


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 2, 2020)

Grilled salmon and grilled veggies!!! Mmmmmmm.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 3, 2020)

Thats one good looking plate of salmon. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 3, 2020)

That all looks great! I love sea food and veggies together like that. The rub combo sounds real good. Id like to try that on some shrimp and scallop skewers! Nice cook !


----------



## JCAP (Sep 3, 2020)

Thanks for the additional likes and comments!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 3, 2020)

Looks Great, Neighbor!!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 3, 2020)

THAT IS ONE OF OUR FAVORITE MEALS & YOUR SIDES LOOK AWESOME!!
I WISH WE COULD TOMATO’S LIKE THAT DOWN HERE!
AL


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 3, 2020)

That is one fine looking plate of pink sea meat, Like! RAY


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 4, 2020)

Man that looks great! May have to try some salmon soon.
Jim


----------

